# XD-9 Sub Compact



## Stick Man (Oct 19, 2010)

Just bought one (my first ever Springfield) and had the chance to take it to the range yesterday. Man do I love this gun. Recoil with the short magazine was nothing, its a very balanced gun. Accuracy was very good, especially for a 3" barrel. I ran 100 rounds of Federal Champion 115 FMJ from Walmart and only 20 rounds of Winchester PDX-1 124 +P through it without a hiccup, not that I expected any. Going back for more this weekend when I have more time to play with some different ammo.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'm amazed at how stable that gun is. I've shot other 9mm small guns and the XD9sc takes the cake!


----------



## Stick Man (Oct 19, 2010)

Took my CCW class this past weekend with it, and fired another 50 rounds through it without a problem. Loving the little 9.


----------



## jkaod (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought one a few weeks ago. Awesome little gun. Shoots straight, never complains. I was shooting with my 13 year old son who has shot a fair amount, but not a lot of handguns, and my 17 year old daughter who has shot very little. Both of them could have easily qualified for a CC permit with the way they shot the gun. I own a standard XD 9 as well, but I doubt I'll shoot it much now that I have his little brother.


----------



## sport.pilot (Jan 8, 2011)

*XD9 question*

Hello, I am new to this forum and have recently started shooting again. I have a Taurus Brasil .38 snubnose revolver, a Baretta Neos .22, and an XD 9. I do a lot of prospecting and meteorite hunting in the Mojave in AZ and Southern CA. I have carried the Taurus with snake shot in it because there are many rattlers out sunning themselves on the Mojave. My question is can I use snake shot in my 9mm semi-auto XD? It seems like it would have a hard time loading the next round after shooting the first one. I have not even seen them or even tried loading them, but it seems like it could be problematic if they are shaped the same way the as the ones I use in my revolver (they look like mini shotgun shells with the blunt front). If I cannot use them because they will not cycle correctly, can I load one in manually and then jsut use my regular ammo in the magazine? Thanks. 
Darryl


----------



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

Stick Man said:


> Took my CCW class this past weekend with it, and fired another 50 rounds through it without a problem. Loving the little 9.


You call this gun little........but maybe because the way I'm built I can't hide my XDsc9
I put about 200 round without problems and I love this gun, but seats in my night table week after week.
I think I will sell it and get me a single stack, right now I carry S&W bodyguard 380, the XD looks like a piano next to the S&W


----------



## Stick Man (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, to me this gun is little. Im use to carrying a full size 1911, so this thing is very little compared.
What kind of holster are you using. Im only 5'7", 155 pounds and have no problem whatsoever concealing the XD. I use a custom Kydex holster that a friend of mine made, and carry it at the 5 o'clock position on my right side. Its a tuckable holster, but I usually wear a t-shirt untucked and you cannot see anything. I also have a Glock 19, which is a little bigger than the XD, and have no problem concealing it either, wearing a N8 Squared Tactical Holster, (http://n82tactical.com/n82store/) and it is very comfortable, and holds the Glock very nice, without showing/printing at all. You could also look into Crossbreed holsters, (Crossbreed Holsters > Home) they are very nice, and make guns easy to conceal. The holster makes ALL the difference in the world when it comes to concealment. I know the double stack guns are a little thicker, but I would rather have basically double the round count, as opposed to having a little thinner gun.
I also now buy a size up in jeans/khaki's to make up the difference in the thickness the gun adds.
If I can help in any way, hit me up through here, and I'll gladly help out. I could also hook you up with my friend that makes the custom Kydex holsters if you would like. He is very cheap for a custom rig, and guarantees his work/ your satisfaction with the product. Sorry so long, but I hate to see anyone not be able to carry what they want, and the XD is a very nice gun. I now have about 1000 absolute trouble free rounds through mine now, and couldnt be happier.



island18 said:


> You call this gun little........but maybe because the way I'm built I can't hide my XDsc9
> I put about 200 round without problems and I love this gun, but seats in my night table week after week.
> I think I will sell it and get me a single stack, right now I carry S&W bodyguard 380, the XD looks like a piano next to the S&W


----------

